# Bought lava rock for grill, is it safe for a tank?



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just bought a bag of lava rock for my tank I am setting up. I am soaking it in chlorinated water to kill any biological material, then im going to soak it in dechlorinated 7.0 pH water for a couple days to hopefully pH balance it and make it safe for my tank. Is this OK? Should I boil the rocks?


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

joevw007 said:


> I just bought a bag of lava rock for my tank I am setting up. I am soaking it in chlorinated water to kill any biological material, then im going to soak it in dechlorinated 7.0 pH water for a couple days to hopefully pH balance it and make it safe for my tank. Is this OK? Should I boil the rocks?


If should be fine for your tank but I would be careful due to the sharpness of the rock. It seems like it could do a number of them.

Post back with photos!


----------



## Arthurfarris (Jul 20, 2021)

If you want to get the most out of your money, get rocks that are porous and full of holes. They make ideal breeding grounds for beneficial bacteria that help break down ammonia and nitrate. It will be like having another filter cleaning the tank.


----------

